# Rockwell delta model 7V horizontal metal bandsaw - $500 (Truckee, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 14, 2020)

Rockwell delta model 7V horizontal metal bandsaw - tools - by owner...
					

Really nice classic Rockwell delta bandsaw. All ready to go with a new blade.



					reno.craigslist.org


----------

